# Pentacryl - Opinion



## shagnasty (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a friend who has 2 good sized cherry burl caps and the bark is off, but they were very wet.  He wants to cut them into usable knife blocks, and is wondering if he uses pentacryl while they're wet to keep them cracking can he stabilize them later?  Some of the major stabilizing outfits say they wont touch the wood if its had pentacryl on it?  

Thoughts on this ???   

Thanks Larry


----------



## Fred (Apr 9, 2009)

Nope they won't touch'em. Pentacryl is not allowed in my shop for any reason what so ever. I have yet to hear of many pen or bowl turners that have had acceptable results after using the mess.

If you do use it then expect everything finish wise to be impossible ... IMHO!

Try Steve Russell's method of boiling the green burls. I believe you will have very favorable results.

Here is his website link to the instructions ...

http://www.woodturningvideosplus.com/woodturning-education-articles.html

Look at the left hand list of articles. You just may find the method is just what you need for this and other problems.


----------



## shagnasty (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info Fred.  Its deceiving in that the pentacryl advertises that it will take a stain after it dries out leads people to think that you can finish it "normally" once dry.  

Well, I will pass that boiling info onto my buddy.  

Larry


----------



## shagnasty (Apr 9, 2009)

These pieces were the bottom of the burl on a box elder. REally wet and soft almost crumbling. Soaked in pentacryl over night, and pulled out. Anyways here a pic of what they looked like when I pulled them out, but not sure if theres a way to harden them up now....

Larry


----------



## rebas (Apr 17, 2009)

I used it with a vacuum for 24 hours a month ago and ruined a perfectly good blank. It's still damp and smells like motor oil. I'll never use it again.


----------

